# Help! Can I use 2liter pop bottles to transfer



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

I am leaving at 6pm today and wonder if the residue will affect the water chemistry? if i just wash it out with cold water? will that be enough?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why do you want to transfer the water? I dont think it will affect it.

Moved to water chem.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Soda contains acid. Acid will effect the PH level on your water.

If your trying to maintain beneficial bacteria, you could place some or all of your gravel in a container. But you must keep it wet and maintain somewhat of a warm temp.

The water doesn't really contain much beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

I use plastic milk jugs all the time. If you wash it out with warm water -and no soap- it should be fine.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

As long as u washem out ul b fine!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

a 5 gallon bucket with a lid is only 2 bucks at Walmart, do yourself and the P's a favor and spend a small sum on a better and safer method


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> a 5 gallon bucket with a lid is only 2 bucks at Walmart, do yourself and the P's a favor and spend a small sum on a better and safer method


 and heavier load :laugh:

i use glass and plastic dixi cups all of the time so it shuoldnt affect your tank in any way.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my fish are too big for that, I guess I am assuming everyones are


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> a 5 gallon bucket with a lid is only 2 bucks at Walmart, do yourself and the P's a favor and spend a small sum on a better and safer method


----------

